# My Home Theater Video



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

I finally finished our small theater. I don't have photos but I made a video of it. Thanks for all of your help.

Scott


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Nice video and room , congrats :T . I ended using the Disney WoW since my 8350 doesn't have the THX mode but i did minor tweaks after calibration to my taste . 

Just one question : The subs Klipsch are the RW - 10 or 12 ?


----------



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks. The Klipsch's are RW-10's. I do calibrate the sound with the Audyssey. How did you know they were Klipsch's? I don't think I mentioned that in the video...


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

No you din't mentioned but i have also 1-10D so i recognize because of the DSP on the top . Best bang for the buck that i ever got  The older versions are diamond shaped .


----------



## cobr (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks amazing. How the center channel works? Did you just cover the windows with curtains? Very nice use of the space.


----------



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

cobr said:


> Looks amazing. How the center channel works? Did you just cover the windows with curtains? Very nice use of the space.


The center channel works fine. We just watched Hunger Games:Catching Fire tonight. The 7.1 Bluray sounded exceptional. Then when the Denon reprocesses it into 9.2 it's stellar. I do use a black shade in the window. Then the curtains.


----------



## A/V (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice work mate. Looks like a great room!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. Nice setup. I really like the 9.2 setup. Good job! I also like the decorations and the color selection. I am sure you will get hours of enjoyment in that room.


----------

